# Dummy Light: "STOP! Break Fault". (2004 GTI VR6)



## 2004 GTI VR6 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Dummy Light: "STOP! Brake Fault". (2004 GTI VR6)*

Has anyone seen the following warning pop up on the digital indicator in the middle of their instrument cluster?

"STOP! Brake Fault"

My car experienced no loss in break power. The problem randomly occurs when accelerating from a stop. Normally in 1st or 2nd gear. It only occurred once during breaking, which happened to be the first time. The car is a 2004 GTI VR6. If anyone knows what the problem might be, please let me know.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah man got your phone message......

Fill your brake fluid level so when the car pulls hard or stops hard.......... the fluid indicator doesn't illuminate the check system.

You mean BRAKE FAULT RIGHT?:heart:


----------



## 2004 GTI VR6 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, I meant brake fault. Sorry for the typo and thanks for the advice. I'll check the fluid level.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

NP 10-4

Let me know how you make out?


----------



## 2004 GTI VR6 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jack,
You were exactly right! The brake fluid was a little low. The owners manual indicates that I need a specific SAE type of fluid for the brake system instead of listing a dot number. Called the dealership and they told me that they only use dot 4. I went to Auto Zone and looked at the brake fluid cans and saw that there is an SAE spec associated with the dot numbers. My car's spec is for dot 3 which is what I ended up buying and using. You would think it should have been an easy choice but it wasn't. The reason why is because the dealership did brake maintenance to my car a couple years ago and did have to add fluid at that time. So, if they put in dot 4 and I'm adding dot 3, my hope is that I'm not causing any damage. Any thoughts on what might happen with two type of fluid mixed? 

Dan


----------



## Cheetah42 (Sep 10, 2014)

Are you sure it's DOT3 you should be using? All MK4's I've come across call for DOT4.

I'm not sure what happens when you mix fluids, but the manual calls for the brake fluid to be flushed every 2 years...I would flush the entire system with DOT4.


----------



## 2004 GTI VR6 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheetah42 said:


> Are you sure it's DOT3 you should be using? All MK4's I've come across call for DOT4.
> 
> I'm not sure what happens when you mix fluids, but the manual calls for the brake fluid to be flushed every 2 years...I would flush the entire system with DOT4.


Based on the SAE number in the owner's manual, it is DOT 3. I will say that in the 5 months since originally writing about this issue, I haven't had any problems with braking related to brake fluid. The car stops just fine.

Separately, recently I replaced the front rotors. I put Duralast ceramic pads on, along with Brembo rotors. The brake pads are an upgrade from semi-metallic pads. Unsure if the Brembos are much better than OEM or even the cheaper spec rotors I could have bought at Autozone. After the brake and rotor replacement, I no longer have a vibration in my steering wheel when braking. The car brakes better because of it, but I'm not convinced that it brakes better because of the upgraded components. Chances are that it really only brakes better because the rotors are not warped like the old ones.


----------

